# Magazines meal plan and workout plan



## leg_press (Jan 23, 2004)

This is from a fitness magazines workout book, what do you guys reckon?  
*Breakfast* 
1 glass OJ
1 serving wholegrain cereal ( oatmeal etc)
1 cup 1% fat milk
1 scrambled/ poached egg
( made on non stick skillet)
2 slices toast
1 tbsp margerine
350ml latte ( with low fat milk)

*Mid-morning snack*
1 medium to large banana
18 almonds

*Lunch *
6-inch steak and cheese sandwich ( with lettuce, tomato, onion, green pepper, olives, oil, vinegar salt & pepper)
1 glass of fruit juice.

*Pre-workout snack*
1 can tuna in spring water
2 muesli bars

*During workout*
470 ml sports drink
water

*Post workout snack*
MRP

*Dinner*
Panfried salmon, with jacket potato, salsa and salad.

*Before bed*
One cup of unsweetened orange juice over one large wheat biscuits ( ie wheatbix)

Work out

Monday: legs, abs

Roman deadlift 3 sets 10-12 reps
Smith machine squat 4 sets 10-12 reps
Split squat with dumb-bell  3 sets 10-12 reps

Superset 1: 
Lying hamstring curl 3 sets 10-12 reps
Leg extension 3 sets 10-12 reps

Superset 2:
Ab crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps
Twisting Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps

Wednesday: Chest, shoulders and triceps 

Incline dumb-bell press 4 sets 10-12 reps
Flat- bench barbell press 3 sets 10-12 reps
Seating dumb-bell shoulder press 3 sets 10-12 reps
Lying EZ-bar french press 3 sets 10-12 reps

Friday: Back, biceps

Bent-over barbell rrow 4 sets 10-12 reps
Lat pull-down 3 sets 10-12 reps
Seated cable row 3 sets 10-12 reps
Seated incline dumb-bel curl 3 sets 10-12 reps

*NOTE* Rest 60-90 seconds between ALL sets.

What do you guys think? That was nucking futts to type. It's taken me ages.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 23, 2004)

Forgot to add *cals* 3,121 * protein* 160g *Carbs* 472g *Fat* 76g.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2004)

Alot of carbs not enough protein


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Alot of carbs not enough protein


And too many bad carbs


----------



## Skib (Jan 23, 2004)

with all the info i've gathered on nutrition over the past few months that diet looks pretty shitty to me

too many unnecessary items

why would you want OJ and cereal before bed? pure carbs!


----------



## Skib (Jan 23, 2004)

and that seems like A LOT of carbs and definately not enough protein... not to mention the fat even seems a little high as well...


----------



## Skib (Jan 23, 2004)

one more thing... from personal experience i wouldn't recommend training chest and shoulders on the same day... but maybe that's just my own personal preference...

i prefer this split:

day 1 - chest, tri's, abs
day 2 - back, bi's (abs if i skipped them on chest day)
day 3 - rest
day 4 - legs, abs
day 5 - shoulders, traps (plus abs if i skipped them on leg day)
day 6 - rest

if for some reason i need to train 3 days in a row, i usually take a 2 day rest... but not always...


----------



## leg_press (Jan 27, 2004)

Okay I agree with you there skib, I don't actually have a split down quite yet  but I am training mon-thurs and then swimming friday


----------

